# Appraisal sought on Lionel Train Set



## Tigerboy (Jun 19, 2013)

A friend of mine has this Lionel Train set. He doesn't know much about its value - nor do I, but I offered to perhaps research it to see what I could come up with. The photos are below.




























Naturally I tried searching eBay ended auctions first, and this is what I came up with. The locomotive is marked '726' so I found a similar on that sold as follows:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/lionel-726-steam-engine-/121125368205

Is this the same thing? Honestly I don't know for sure. I do know the set is not new, as my contact has had it since he was a kid, I think. 1960s vintage, maybe?

Anyway, here's the rest of the train set, comes with track, controller, signals, cars and caboose.




























Sorry for the grainy photos. I could try to get better ones on request, but it may be a while before I see my friend and get that done.

Nevertheless we would welcome any further information on what we have, along with a fair appraisal / evaluation?

Is the set for sale? Well, it could be, but first I have to tell my friend what it is worth to collectors and then come up with a fair price. Last time we met, he did indicate he was interested in selling but obviously no promises at this stage.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

'Tiger' Joe Sallmen


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

This post would probably get more responses in the O-scale forum. Perhaps one of the moderators can move it there.

That being said, your set appears to be a Lionel 2183WS from 1952. You can read a bit about that set here:

http://www.postwarlionel.com/2183WS.html

Value depends on many factors. The pictures are kind of grainy, but these pieces appear to be in pretty good cosmetic condition. Even the track looks pretty clean. Has the owner tried hooking it all up to see if it runs? It appears some of the boxes are there--does it include all of the original boxes? Details like those will have a big impact on the set's worth.

I found a few past sales of this set ranging from $300 to $750. Most of the recent ones have gone for $450 to $500.


----------



## Tigerboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for your quick and informative response. Yes, that photo does look like the train set we have. 

Sorry, being new to this, I had no way of knowing what scale this train is, so certainly the moderators can move the post as appropriate.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Moved to correct forum.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldn't run it unless you lube the engine and tender. If it has been stored for a while, it most likely needs lube.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In addition to eljefe's link above, here's some other info:

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_726_loco.htm

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=726

Judging from the pics, your friend's set appears to be in generally good condition. Do clean and lube the loco before any hard running, though, as noted.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

These pictures are rather grainy do you have a digital camera? Condition is everything and it's hard to tell from these pics. Boxes are key to set value can you take some photos of them?

You are correct in searching ebay for 726. That and the KW transformer are probably the most valuable items shown in your photos. A complete set in it's original box is another matter. A complete intact set box could be the most valuable item in this collection.


----------

